# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Healthy Soups?

## Kimbra

So yesterday I made my first soup. It was Gammon, Potato and Leek soup and it was really more delicious than i expected. Can someone give me some more recipes for different types of soups? I've tried looking online but I can't seem to find ones that are savory but have some sweet to it.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

I made a no chicken and dumpling soup recently! I used vegetable broth and some water and chick'n cubes (you can use actual bouillon cubes if you'd like) and I used carrots, celery, onion and some potato.I added a bit of flour to thicken it (: super simple! The dumplings in it were home made. I used milk, baking powder and some flour to make them, and then rolled the dough out flat and cut it into squares, and took the rest and rolled it back together into a ball to save it for my second batch! https://www.cookinglight.com/recipes...-and-dumplings

----------

